

Rate My Startup: Moki.TV - rottencupcakes

Moki.TV allows people to rate TV episodes and discuss them with friends. We also provide show information, links to streaming episodes online, relevant news/gossip, and recommendations for new shows.<p>We’ve created a few invites for HNers, just go to this url to create an account: https://moki.tv/a/hackernews<p>We’re making a lot of changes every day, but we’d really appreciate your feedback on what we’ve got so far. Thanks.
======
mcgraw
Some initial observations --

Very clean interface. Kudos to that. So far navigation feels great and is
intuitive.

I like where you're going witht the medal system, though I would prefer if I
could get a glimpse into what is required to earn medals. Some people, like
me, will spend extra time with your site if we can see the goal we're trying
to achieve.

Browse is pretty overwhelming with the amount of shows on one page. Maybe poll
the user to figure out what they like and condense the list down. You may want
to divide it into pages as well. Of course you can keep a 'show me everything'
button, but I just wouldn't make that the first thing I see.

Briefly describe yourself is 100 characters. I'd like a counter or a visual
cue for when I go over. (otherwise it just chops off my text).

It looks like when you 'heart' something, you can't take the heart back. For
misclicks sake, I'd allow unhearting.

Like sajithw said, I'd like more information about the show. People in it,
pictures, etc. Could scrub wikipedia or imdb for most of this info.

Good job! Keep it up!

------
exline
Site looks nice. I had start up in this space before. There is a lot more
competition now then there was 3 years ago. We were going a bit further with
full caption searching, episode finders, reminders, etc. We were trying to
raise capital to cover expenses (mostly for hardware do process close captions
and for the tv schedule.)

We had a cool product that worked but ran out of cash. We were just starting
to gain traction when we had to shut it down. I'm assuming you are going for
advertising as the business model?

You can license data from IMDB at a decent cost if you want/need to pull in
more data into your own system. You can also link out to them as a poor man's
version to make more content available to your users.

------
sajithw
Likes:

\- Simple/clean interface

\- Gossip scraping and integration into the stream

\- The discussions!

Dislikes:

\- Medal system isn't that compelling to me

\- Streaming is pretty limited. But I assume this is due to the scarcity of
legal streaming sites.

\- Suggest me some shows? Maybe stuff that people who watch the shows I do are
raving about?

\- I constantly find myself going to Wikipedia for show information (e.g.
actor names/bios/pics, etc.) -- can you scrape some of this and give me a
slick way to consume it?

Overall, it's a neat site. Summer TV is always a little lackluster so I think
I'll be a bit more engaged in the fall when prime time picks up some steam. Of
course, I'm assuming with a bigger user base there might be a way to reward
users with exclusive content which would definitely compel my active usage of
this site.

------
singhala
Interesting idea...I can see the potential for this to be really useful for
groups of friends. It would be nice if you could incorporate content from TV
blogs or magazines.

------
asanwal
Interesting idea and like the landing page aesthetic. iPhone app in the works?

You may also want to check out Philo (www.playphilo.com) in addition to Miso.
Philo just closed its seed funding from Northbridge and DFJ Gotham.

Good luck.

------
AbyBeats
Nice site to keep track of what you are watching and also to get some
feedback.Animes are less Indexed I see,To know what all animes are airing
check out:<http://animecalendar.net> and to get an anime Database of all
animes check out:<http://aniDB.net>

Also Check the screenie
out:<http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/6247/screenshot010zl.jpg>

It is not "discontinued",it is "Completed".There is a difference and lots of
series are shown as "Discontinued"

Overall a really nice site and I am gonna stick with it. Also if possible dont
add advertisements,instead try a Donation bar for one month after going
live.If the service is cool,you never know,you maybe surprised :D

------
rottencupcakes
Clickable Link: <https://moki.tv/a/hackernews>

------
nickl
Make a yahoo tv widget thing with this.
<http://connectedtv.yahoo.com/developer/>

------
shumbody
digggin theeeese fonntttssss

------
vivekajayshah
pretty interesting community - I like the recommendations I can get from
friends.

------
minalecs
looks very similar to tunerfish

~~~
rottencupcakes
We feel like there are quite a few differentiating factors. One small example:
Miso and Tunerfish are very check-in centric. The interactions on Moki are
more focused around deep discussions and posts.

